# How do i deal with my bitch's period



## StickyJargon (Jun 13, 2012)

My 2 year old German shepherd has just started her period and i'm wondering how to deal with the dots of blood that she's leaving throughout the house?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Dogs do not have periods; they go into heat. Most people put panties on them to help keep the house clean.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Diapers! I have the these. They are very nice and wash up well. 

Drs. Foster & Smith Female Pet Bloomers


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Doggie diapers should do the trick


----------



## StickyJargon (Jun 13, 2012)

ah cool thanks everyone


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Enjoy this wonderful experience for about three weeks. She will accept a male dog around the second week, but have known girls to breed on day 7 or 8 and as long as day 21..
Keep her contained, under close observation and do not let her out of your sight for the next three weeks at the least.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I use a doggy diaper and put a sanitary napkin inside to keep it clean while my female is in heat.

Zefra is on her second heat now (we are 4 days in) and this has worked wonderfully both times. I plan on continuing this as the years progress.


----------



## StickyJargon (Jun 13, 2012)

Okay, i'm not planning to breed her yet, ill make sure i keep her in my sight aswell, do you know where i could get the cheapest dog diapers (I live in the UK) at the moment the cheapest i can find are 12 disposable one for £12, thanks for all the replies by the way


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I purchased a cloth diaper from the pet store here in ON, Canada... I know you can order them online - just type it into google.

I paid about $40.00 for mine here in Canada.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

If you get the pet bloomers linked to above, you can just use regular human sanitary pads inside. I used the cheapest store brand pads I could find.


----------

